# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ما معني اسم صدام

## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

ما معنى أسم صدام

*معنى أسم صدام : حرف الصاد* 
*( صدم و صرعة في نار جهنم و من حطب جهنم )* 
*حشرك الله في حطاب جهنم*

* حرف الدال : ( دموي ) سافك الدماء*

* حرف الألف : ( أموي ) لعن الله بني أمية*

*حرف الميم : ( مرواني ) لعن الله آل مروان و لعن الله آل سفيان* 

فإن الإمام المهدى عليه السلام 
*سيخرج  من مكة بعد الخسف في ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر رجلا ، ويلتقي هو وصاحب جيش السفياني*
*و سيهزم الجيش السفياني ( قولهُ  تعالي : (( فإن حزب الله هم الغالبون ))  )* *وسيسيطر الإمام المهدي (ع) عليهم ...* 


*و نسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلم أخي عاشق الحرية على المعلومة الجديدة
جعلها الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## ارهابي حنون

معلومات رائعه  وفي غاية الاهميه 

أشكرك على الموضوع  ونتمى لك  المزيد 

سلمت يمناك . الانتصار قادم باذن الله تعالى 

سلام الله على المنتظر الشريف ..

اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج . يالله

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*الله يسلمكِ يا اللؤلؤ المكنون نورتين موضوعي*

*و جعلهاا في ميزان أعمانا و أعمالكم* 

*إن شاء الله*

*و لو حاضرين يا أخوي حنون نورت موضوعي*

*و تسلم يمناك على ردك الرائع*

*و ننتظر المزيديد . . .*

*و نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## سمراء

*يسلمو خيو عاشق عالمعلومة*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*

*وجعله في ميزان اعمالك*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*الله يسلمكِ يا سمراء نورتين موضوعي*

*و يعطيكِ العافية* 

*في ميزان حسناتنا وحسناتكم* 

*إن شاء الله*

*و ننتظر المزيد . . .*

*و نسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## سيناريو

*الله يلعن صدام المجرم في حق الإنسانية* 
*والله ينصرنا على أعدائنا*
*ونسأل الله أن نكون من أنصار الحجة بن الحسن عليه السلام* 
*يسلمو أخوي عاشق الحرية*
*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## الفاقدات

تسلم أخي عاشق الحرية على المعلومة

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*سناريو نورتين موضوعي بردودك الجميل*

*و الله يعافي الجميع* 

*إن شاء الله*

*الفاقدات نورت متصفحي يا الغالي*

*الله يسلمك و يحفظك* 

*وننتظر المزيد . . .*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*موضوع روعه* 
*وتجمه لاسم صدام صادقه ومعبره*


*بصراحه ياليت لو ترز ها المعنى عند الي حاطينه رمز لرجوله والشهامه*

*لعن الله من تولاه واحبه وحشره مع من يحبه*



*مشكووور  خيووو*

*دمتـــــ بود*

----------


## عاشق الافراح

*لعنة الله عليه ..* 

*مشكور اخ عاشق الحرية على الطرح الجميل*
*يعطيك رب العافية*
*تحياتي*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*سحر القوافي نورتين موضوع* 

*و يعطيكِ العافية على الردود الرائع*

*و انا ادري انا الى يومنا هذه فينا محبين إلى  صدام الطاغية*
*لأن عيناهم لا تبصر ...*

*عاشق الافراح نور موضوع بردود الرائع*

*الله يعافي الجميع إن شاء الله*

*و نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## نور الشمس

حتى اسمه مو مثل اوادم والله يلعنه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يلعن الظالمين 

مشكور اخوي عالمعلومات

اشقد اسم مقزز

----------


## وعود

*مشكور عاشق على المعلومة الله يعطيك العافية ..*

----------


## العالم الآخر

مشكور يا الأخ عاشق الحرية 
على المعلومات التي تصف الحقد و الإجرام
في حق البشريه
ونتمنى أن نرى المزيد منك 
إن شاء الله
واريت العالم يفهم المعنى الحقيقي إلى 
هل الاسم المقرف

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*نور الشمس نورتي موضوعي* 

*و الله يعافي الجميع و الله لا يحرمنا من ردودك*

*عفاف الهدى نورتين موضوعي* 

*و حاضرين اليككم*

*و الله لا يحرمنا من ردودك*

*و عود نورتين متصحفي*

*و حاضرين هذه واجبنا*

*و الله يعافينا و العافيكش و يعافي الجميع*

*إن شاء الله*

*و نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*العالم الأخير أسعدني ردود و كلمات الجوهرية*

*هذه لتكون عبرة لم لم يعتبر*

*فرعون الطاغي  و صدام الطاغية*

*و التاريخ يعيد نفسه خلهم يستوعبون شوي*

*إن شاء الله أكون عند حسن الظن يا العالم الآخر*

*و تسلم يمناكِ و يعطيكِ العافية* 

*و الله لا يحرمنا من ردك و ابداع بصمة قلم الجوهري*

*و نسألكم الدعاء*

----------

